# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fluoxetine

## Harryj

Ik slik 20 mg fluoxetine sinds 4.5 week. Heb veel last van bijwerkingen, vooral in de ochtend, slaap slecht, weinig eetlust, hartkloppingen. Het middel doet nog niet wat het moet doen, de scherpe kantjes eraf halen! Ik wil het nog 1.5 week aankijken. Iemand ervaring met fluoxetine?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Harryj,

Hoe is het inmiddels met je? Zijn de scherpe kantjes er nu wat af? Of ben je gestopt met fluoxetine? Hierbij stuur ik je een overzicht van berichten die gaan over fluoxetine. Dan kun je zelf bepalen wat je leest en wat niet.

----------


## Harryj

Hoi Leontien,

Ik ben inmiddels al 4 weken gestopt, sindsdien een stijgende lijn in alle opzichten. Wat ben ik blij dat ik die keuze gemaakt heb. Gebruik geen enkele medicatie meer, sport veel en leef gezond en leuk.
Bedankt voor je reactie.

Gtoet

----------


## sjoepietje

ik neem ook 20 gr per dag van deze pillen en het heeft wel een maand geduurd voor die echt volldedig werkte en nu voel ik me beter
het is nog niet om naar huis te schrijven natuurlijk en dat ik me super voel maar het gaat toch beter
ik ween niet meer en ik zie het minder zwarte in leven

----------


## Hemak

Ik heb dit middel ook gehad maar werd er agressief door. Heb werkte bij mij wel, maar volgens mijn dokter was het niet geschikt voor mij. Nu een ander middel dat wel beter werkt (met minder bijwerkingen) maar op een andere manier. Vond fluoxetine wel een fijn middel eigenlijk.

----------


## Grotemannetje

Heb zelf dit middel nooit gebruikt. Wel veel slechte verhalen gehoord. Geen persoonlijke ervaring dus, maar raad het wel af. Heb die ervaringen van mensen die het wel gebruikt hebben en mensen die dat soort medicatie voorschrijven. Veel doktoren schrijven het liever niet voor!

----------

